# Lancaster Archery Event 2014



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck everyone at Lancaster,hope you shoot straight,and in the middle!! Maybe next year Ill make it.
Don Ward


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

just talked to bret asked him if you were going ?? guess you answered it


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone know where the scores are posted?


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

LAS site


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blueglide1 said:


> Good luck everyone at Lancaster,hope you shoot straight,and in the middle!! Maybe next year Ill make it.
> Don Ward


Well Don, I went in the Seniors division, they took the top 8 and I came in 9th. I was tied with 8th but X count got me out.

I guess my float is just to large for that baby X. Back to the drawing board...

Oh they had 31 seniors, if they would have had 32, they would have taken the top 16 on Sunday. 

maybe see ya next year..


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like when they added the 60+ class it split the normal Masters class in half,or close to it.You can see a slight difference in the scores between the two.The 50 years olds do have that slight advantage over the older ones.I could see that even when I came into the class at 55 five years ago.Im going to make it next year to the senior class for sure.60 is just a couple months away for me,LOL


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blueglide1 said:


> Looks like when they added the 60+ class it split the normal Masters class in half,or close to it.You can see a slight difference in the scores between the two.The 50 years olds do have that slight advantage over the older ones.I could see that even when I came into the class at 55 five years ago.Im going to make it next year to the senior class for sure.60 is just a couple months away for me,LOL


Yep you'll do well there, 50 year olds are shooting 640 and up, 60 year olds are shooting 630's and down :noidea:
well all except Mike Lieter, he still shoots in the 640's and he is in his 60's I think. 
going to let my shoulder heal up a bit and then get back to work on my flaws, was doing good but the last 9 arrows killed my score. 
(28 29 30) took me right out of there.
heck I'm 66, be 67 next year. Still trying to hang but it gets harder every year.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not 60 yet. Give me 5 years. 

Mike


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike2787 said:


> Not 60 yet. Give me 5 years.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, 
heck, I'll be old by the time you get there...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> Not 60 yet. Give me 5 years.
> 
> Mike


Dang, I never realized that you were "that Young" Mike! I, too, like BeeS, will be 67 this year...my heavens does time fly when you are having fun!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Must be the lack of hair that makes Mikey just look that much older 

>>-------->


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Mikes not 60 yet! But I tell ya what if he was he'd still be bustin out scores that most 20 year olds would absolutely love to shoot! He'll I'd love to shoot some of his scores! Mike I love you man!


----------

